# Kelly Kettle or ?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I want something small and portable that we can use for light cooking and -- most importantly -- boiling water for my coffee if the power is out. :roll: I'd like to be able to take it camping too. The Kelly Kettle, Affordable Stainless Steel Large Kelly Kettle Camping Set camp stoves - KELLY KETTLE® - Camp Kettle boil water in outdoors fast in extreme weather conditions, looks good and I planned on getting that but I figured I'd check with the experts first.

So, Kelly Kettle or something else?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have a Kelly Kettle, and it works great. I have the middle size, and it can boil a full load of water in about 4 minutes using 1/2 of a medium pizza box as fuel. LOL, really, I tried it. I have also used pine cones, little sticks, and charcoal as fuel.

It's bigger than I thought it would be though. This isn't a problem for me because if I was going to carry it in my pack, I would simply fill the empty space inside with my packaged food. That way, the kettle and the food take up about as much room as the food by itself.

One can make the argument that it boils water _too_ fast. I thought I would be able to cook on top, but the water boils before you can cook anything because the heat is so intense over the kettle's chimney. However, the base part (where you build the actual fire) comes with a grill, and you can use this to cook anything that takes longer. This fits in well with my small "ninja" style of fire making anyway, so isn't a problem for me.

I wouldn't suggest getting the aluminum models, but the stainless steel ones are great, especially if you are only going to use it to boil water for coffee. The fact that it uses so very little fuel is a huge plus in my book.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

We got this at the local Coleman store and have used it a bunch of times now. French press = mmmmmmmmmmmmm good!

Coleman - French Press


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

They are bulky and heavy but they work well if all you want to do is boil water.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a Coleman cooking thingy similar to the one above but different, got it from Wal-Mart for $14. I have homemade alcohol stoves that will boil water in it in a few minutes, cooking with alcohol stoves is a bit tricky because they produce so much heat things tend to scorch quickly. There are a lot of tutorials on how to make one on you tube, and they will run well on the 91% rubbing alcohol or E85.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There nice, same as BCS's coffee maker, but they've always been way to big for me to pack in. Still nice though for a part of comfort gear you'd bring in by vehicle.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys! I want something primarily for home because, let's face it, mornings are emergencies in and of themselves. As in, mama better get some coffee, NOW! My woodstove just won't boil water that fast and if the power is out, might as well just go back to bed.

I love my French press, BCS. That's what I have for every day use and the Bunn for when it's more than just me. I'm eyeballing a vintage Delft manual coffee grinder on Craigslist but it's 2 hours away. Thinking I'll see if they'll hold it for me for when the hubs comes back. Then I'm set all the way around!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just so you know, the Wonder Jr mill also grinds coffee beans.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

But it's not as pretty as this!

I wonder how difficult it would be to clean the Wonder between different types of grinding. Coffee is so pervasive...would you end up with coffee flavored flour? Not that it would necessarily be a bad thing, but some people might not be as into coffee as I am.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I dunno, but you would grind coffee with the steel burrs, not the stones, so it would probably be pretty easy. I don't have the counter space for a ton of dedicated machines so I am looking for one that can do it all.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks neat. The reviews were good, too. A bit pricey for me, though. Maybe for Christmas. 
(We are still allowed to say Christmas here, right?) :wink:


----------

